# FS Race Chip RS $150 OBO



## Havox (Mar 8, 2017)

It adds a lot of pep to the car. 

I bought it from *Arelvitta13* in June of 2018 and I had it installed to the car for about 8 months before I sold my Jetta last February.

One of the mounting tabs broke off when I was removing it, but besides that it should be in working order.

$150 OBO

https://imgur.com/a/dVovXSh


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Havox said:


> It adds a lot of pep to the car.
> 
> I bought it from *Arelvitta13* in June of 2018 and I had it installed to the car for about 8 months before I sold my Jetta last February.
> 
> ...


PM’d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

